# Tagless Tshirts



## spencerbliss24 (Apr 22, 2017)

Maybe I'm lost maybe I'm un-American idk what's wrong with me, but on this huge world wide web. I still cannot find a supplier that offers clothing of all sorts WITHOUT tags? Is that a thing? lol 

Thanks too all for your time and consideration
any help, helps!


----------



## Boxtopus (Nov 26, 2011)

If I am understanding correctly, I am presuming you are wanting to be able to print your own labels inside the back collar of the shirt. So, you need that area to be blank. 

If that is so, yes you are correct, you can't buy shirts with no tags. However; several...I mean a bunch of manufacturers offer "tear-out" tags. They are easily removable. And you can print your own label in place. 

Anvil, Delta, Next Level, Alstyle...the list goes on.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

The info on those tags are actually required by law. So that is why you cannot find any suppliers that offer apparel without them. You can, however, remove the tags and replace them with your own custom tags. The removal of the tags will vary; as mentioned, some suppliers offer tearaway tags, which are the easiest to remove. Some suppliers actually offer side seam tags, where the required info is on a tag inside the shirt, but the neck area is blank so you can print your own brand name or logo. When replacing any tags, it is very important to understand the relabeling guidelines under the FTC laws. The legally required info includes Country of Origin, Fiber Content, Care Instructions and RN Number.


----------

